# 11th Annual Uks Training Camp, Sept. 17-19, 2004



## Wes Idol (Sep 12, 2004)

As mailers have been sent out, I also thought an Internet posting would be appropriate.  Here is the link...

http://uks-kenpo.com/TC2004/tc04index.htm

All of us in the UKS look forward to this gathering.  As with many family holidays, it is a time when everyone chooses to come together and celebrate the experience.

Sincerely, 
WI, SI
UKS


----------

